# Intensive Practice



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi all, new here and new to proper slingshots.

Had low power ones as a kid, can't remember being much good with them!

Bought a Pro Diablo last week on a whim, and I'm in love with slings.

I've been practicing quite intensively, and spent hours over the weekend taking out cans in the garden range and long shooting stumps in the woods.

I fired hundreds of shots just getting used to pocketing shots in the pouch, drawing and holding the slingshot right, once I got that right, I moved onto improving accuracy.

I set at a distance of about 10 metres to start with shooting beer cans (empty!) Until I hot them every time, and then move back a few steps at a time and made sure I could hit every time again.

I then changed my distances between shots, to get used to different ranges.

Using this method over 2 days I can hit the bottom of a can most times from 20-25 metres.

I shoot TTF using 8mm steel shot and I'm loving the sport.

Gotten through a good 600 shots and surprisingly the pro Diablo bands are still going strong, despite many reviews of pouches ripping.

Looking for another sling already!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds like you;re a natural, welcome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Becomes an addiction ya know!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome! Pretty soon you will have 47 slingshots 35 pounds of ammo and more rubber than any house should normally have


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If you can hit the bottom of a sud can at 20-25 meters most of the time, I'd suggest going for various badges including card cutting and match lighting. Would love to see the videos. If you can shoot like that AFTER only 600 rnds, you are a natural and should show up at the tournaments. You've sure got most of us beat. I would be happy to hit the bottom of a sud can half the time at 15 meters let alont 25, and at 15 I can't. I would win the booby prize at the tournaments. I need a Bill Hays and "the rest" group personal tutorial bad.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If you can hit the bottom of a sud can at 20-25 meters most of the time, I'd suggest going for various badges including card cutting and match lighting. Would love to see the videos. If you can shoot like that AFTER only 600 rnds, you are a natural and should show up at the tournaments. You've sure got most of us beat. I would be happy to hit the bottom of a sud can half the time at 15 meters let alont 25, and at 15 I can't. I would win the booby prize at the tournaments. I need a Bill Hays and "the rest" group personal tutorial bad.


It takes me 600 shots just to hit the can once at 25 meters ;- )

wll


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Cheers for the warm welcome fellas!

When I say most times, maybe about 70%, it takes me a couple of shots to "acquire" the target and from there I'm pretty consistent.

I need to spend more time getting used to change of distance, as that throws my accuracy out a bit until I can find the right point again.

Also looking at how many ball bearings I bought and how many I have left it was probably closer to 1000 shots.

Which makes me pretty impressed that the band is still going strong, how many shots do tubes last typically before losing power?

I feel I need to improve speed of shots too, because I want to hunt with them when I'm good enough.

I'm already addicted, its so rewarding!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, only 1k shots and hitting a can bottom 70% of the time is excellent...a huge gunny sack of attaboys for you, mister! I'd encourage you to view the catch box threads for ideas on how to conserve ammo. One very noted authority here uses a rare earth magnet to retrieve bounce outs from his lawn. I paint my steel cylindrical slugs a gawdy flouorescent fucia color to contrast with gravel and grass...just suggestive commentary noise here, hehe.

Really tho, if yer doin' that good, consider yourself a natural. And most of us would agree that a few warm up shots are needed to acquire the target. I need about three to heat the bands up and get my stuff together...shooting several slingshots in a session usually, enjoying the Mulligan stew of a collection I have built and bought, oh yes and including my index "trigger finger" models I love so much (ducking the katana sword flashing close to my neck from our unique - :question:- "Furious" samurai member..hehe :bowdown: :rofl: :cookie: )

As warned above, this is an addictive sport...if you have the distinction (read: patience) to have a woman, encourage her to join in too so as to make it fun for the both of you and no nagging..."Oh '!#%&* -explative- !#%&*' , yer gonna go out and play with that dumb thing again today?" or right when you are getting good hits and warmed up...the inevitable "*Honey*, um, c'mon over here, I've got something for you to *do*" (honey-do's). Would anyone identify with the above? (silly freeking question actually)


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

I intend to spend as much time as I need to get well versed in the sport. I have countless airguns, airsoft guns and a few crossbows, but i rarely use them except for the air guns in the garden.

I like the fact I can take a slingshot anywhere and find a quiet spot to shoot.

I measured how far Ive been shooting in the garden range and my estimate was off a fair bit. I've been shooting from 16 metres, 25 is a lot more than I thought, so I'm not the new buffalo bill of slingshots just yet!

Still it gives me scope, and thats now my goal! If I can get to that level ill try card cutting and match lighting, but I think that will take a lot of practiced to get there!

Good job I just bought another 2000 steel shots!


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

I intend to spend as much time as I need to get well versed in the sport. I have countless airguns, airsoft guns and a few crossbows, but i rarely use them except for the air guns in the garden.

I like the fact I can take a slingshot anywhere and find a quiet spot to shoot.

I measured how far Ive been shooting in the garden range and my estimate was off a fair bit. I've been shooting from 16 metres, 25 is a lot more than I thought, so I'm not the new buffalo bill of slingshots just yet!

Still it gives me scope, and thats now my goal! If I can get to that level ill try card cutting and match lighting, but I think that will take a lot of practiced to get there!

Good job I just bought another 2000 steel shots!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like you need a catchbox. Keep ya from losing ammo.

I like your style of practice. I've been shooting from 25M which lines up perfectly with my house deck. I'm also shooting from off the deck, just to practice from different perspectives.

I too like the slingshots....I can target practice and no one calls the cops.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

JustSlingIt said:


> I intend to spend as much time as I need to get well versed in the sport. I have countless airguns, airsoft guns and a few crossbows, but i rarely use them except for the air guns in the garden.
> 
> I like the fact I can take a slingshot anywhere and find a quiet spot to shoot.


This is one of the things I love about slingshots , can take them out on a walk, do a little stump shooitng...
I also like shepherd slings for that reason , can go down to the beach and sling rocks out to to sea , good fun!


----------

